# E32 only blows heat...



## mjsilveira (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks to all for the help I got with my headlight problem! I'm ordering a new LKM switch this week, and I'm excited to finally have my other headlight working again!

I also have another problem. My heater works great, but when I switch to A/C, it still blows nothing but heat. I opened the hood and noticed the compressor isn't engaging. I bought an r134a conversion kit that I'm going to try. I already checked the pressure on the low pressure line, and it came back zero, so while that seems the most likely solution, I wanted to check and see if anyone has any other ideas, just in case. I noticed someone disconnected the wire from the top of the heater valve, which I believe forces the system to stay in cool (but I'm not an expert by any means). I reconnected it, and am trying the new freon first. Like I said, in the event that doesn't work, where should I look next?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Are you sure your car uses R134 and not the earlier R12? I just recharged my '01 740 and it takes like only two pounds. Me e30, which is a '91, uses R12.

jake


----------



## mjsilveira (Apr 16, 2008)

It definitely uses R12. I had to buy an R134a conversion kit.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, okay. I understand now. Just be careful as you can overpressure these systems and then it will not run right.

jake


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Don't forget that the system needs to be pumped down to vacuum before adding the new coolant or it will always have a weaker output due to air contamination.


----------



## mjsilveira (Apr 16, 2008)

I completely drained the system and added the R134a. My air is working fantastic... on the passenger side! The driver side climate control is apparently not working. While I'm glad to have the significant cold output from the passenger side (just pointed the vents toward me), I would like to eventually fix the driver side. Is it safe to assume that this is a heater valve problem? Or is there something else that could be giving me grief. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## project750 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am having the same problem...I drive a 1988 750IL. I only get heat..do I just go have it recharged? What do I use?


----------



## jmarcus5 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a 1998 740il. Th A/C works great but the front windshield heat still blows as well. What do I do?


----------

